# OK MARTY SPILL IT!!!!!



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 11, 2007)

"i've got a secret i've got a secret i've got a secret"

:saludando: so i'm gonna take a wild guess and I WANT TO SEE THE NEW PUPPY




:

anybody else want to guess?????


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't wanna guess, I just wanna KNOW!!!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Apr 11, 2007)

me too! I saw it and thought PUPPY!!!!!!! C'mon Marty, tell us!!!!


----------



## MiniforFaith (Apr 11, 2007)

:saludando: You who, Marty, Where are you???? :flirt: So, are you goina tell us???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## whiskeyranch (Apr 11, 2007)

I am bumping this up because I too, have been following the puppy saga!! Come on!! Did you get a puppy????



:


----------



## Leeana (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh my goodness Marty, we need to know! I just noticed it this morning too!!!!


----------



## FoRebel (Apr 11, 2007)

I wanna know too!!!!! :lol: Spill it Marty!!!


----------



## Fanch (Apr 11, 2007)

Comon Marty



:


----------



## bcody (Apr 11, 2007)

I saw that too Marty, so?????????????????????????????????????????????

Karla, I will pay! I also have a HUGE material stash you can choose anything you want from!


----------



## tifflunn (Apr 11, 2007)

Karla,

I think it is worth paying some material too! I think that I could scrounge some up here- for you to spill Marty secret :bgrin :lol: :bgrin


----------



## wade3504 (Apr 11, 2007)

Barnbum, this can go both ways. I have a drawing going of 3 horses that can suddenly find it's way into the trash



: :bgrin . I have plenty of others to work on so now tables are turned no material necessary for Karla everyone. Now it's up to Marty and or Karla. Clock's ticking.



:



: and I'm not a patient person when it comes to secrets.

Amanda

Edited to correct barbum to barnbum lol


----------



## Marty (Apr 11, 2007)

Actually I "thought" I had a secret, but now have run into a couple of obstacles to over come first. Rats.

I'll tell you guys on Saturday or Sunday if it happens. Check the "Neverending Saga" story of the week to see.

ummmm Karla, as Michael would say "shut it"


----------



## wade3504 (Apr 11, 2007)

Karla, my flannel isn't started but your drawing is. I don't need your flannel until like next January. How long do you want to wait to see your drawing? Or I could just draw stick ponies and finish Jo's, Hart Wee Man's, and Matt73's first, plus I have one of my dad and niece, and a deer he wants me to do, and I have a nephew on my husband's side who needs his portrait done. Shall I go on?

Amanda


----------



## chandab (Apr 11, 2007)

barnbum said:


> Well, Marty. I have takers. How badly do you want the secret kept? Huh? :bgrin :saludando:
> 
> When will the secret be revealed? Maybe they're willing to wait?
> 
> ...



I do, I do! I have an internet friend that lives in Guam 6 months of the year and goes to Bali and buys batiks direct; I must have 30 different prints, and I'd be willing to part with one or two. :bgrin :lol:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 11, 2007)

wow! what did i start? Karla i don't have material as i don't sew but i will bribe you with a butterfly :hypocrite: and i will settle for a PM if it will keep you out of trouble with Marty :hypocrite:




:



:


----------



## minisaremighty (Apr 11, 2007)

:



:



:



:



: :lol:


----------



## bcody (Apr 11, 2007)

Karla,

I have a nice collection of Bali, I can never seem to stop buying it!!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Apr 11, 2007)

I called the "National Inquirer" and asked them to contact Marty :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## tifflunn (Apr 11, 2007)

Karla,

I am going into town- I think I can pick up some nice Bali for you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## whiskeyranch (Apr 11, 2007)

Jeez! I don't know what the heck Bali material is, but I'll get some if need be!! I can't wait until the weekend, the teenagers will be here and I will be too busy to read!!!


----------



## MiniforFaith (Apr 11, 2007)

Can we at least get some hints?????????




: :ugh: OOOHH the suspense........


----------



## Marty (Apr 11, 2007)

Yea, here's a hint:

It has something to do with the singer Beyonce'


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 11, 2007)

Marty said:


> Yea, here's a hint:
> 
> It has something to do with the singer Beyonce'






:



: No fair...I begged Karla, I pleaded but she said she just couldn't! Gee wiz!


----------



## chandab (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, Karla...

Looky what I have! And, this is just the tip of the ice berg... I have a 44qt rubbermaid container full. And, I've only made one thing from them; a cute little goldfish wallhanging for my MIL. :lol:






You can see my goldfish colors near the top of the stack.



: :bgrin


----------



## Marty (Apr 11, 2007)

Game over


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG now what does THAT mean?????


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Apr 12, 2007)

C'Mon Marty. What does that mean!!


----------



## MiniforFaith (Apr 12, 2007)

: The saying is gone from her signature.. :no: :no: I guess at this rate, we will never know.. Karla-- no fair


----------



## MiniforFaith (Apr 12, 2007)

barnbum said:


> Marty said she'll tell the story....just be patient. It's not fair to Marty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have any type of materials, do you accept anything else as bribe payments???



: Either that or I guess I'll just have to keep waiting... :lol:


----------



## Marty (Apr 12, 2007)

Tune in on Saturday

or maybe

Sunday



:


----------



## Beccy (Apr 13, 2007)

Marty you're cruel! :bgrin



:


----------



## Marty (Apr 13, 2007)

I"m down with the flu and a toothache but probably Saturday evening at the soonest ok? Promise!


----------



## shane (Apr 13, 2007)

does that mean im the first to know since im WAYYYYYYYYYYYY ahead of most of you in the UK lol

{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}} for ya marty



: you must be feeling rough, but i bet your enjoying winding us all up lol :bgrin just a weeeeee bit :lol:


----------



## Beccy (Apr 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear you are not feeling well Marty, get well soon.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 14, 2007)

geez the flu AND a toothache? :new_shocked: poor Marty!!!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Apr 14, 2007)

Yep, won't be long before we see that GS



:



barnbum said:


> Oh trust me--she'll be feeling much better later today.
> 
> 
> 
> :


----------

